# Progressive rideshare coverage rates



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

What are you paying if you have it through progressive? Wanna call them tomorrow but I’m looking for a ballpark. A lot of other companies have a ballpark but they do not, so I’m curious.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I just switched to Progressive. I pay about $150/month. 100/250 coverage with collision, comprehensive and road service. Included is my wife's car (just liability).

Remember rates can vary greatly depending on location.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I use progressive commercial insurance, the recommended amounts for liability with collision, comprehensive, ect, @ $700 every six months, the only down side was the $1K deductible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My Progressive rideshare endorsement added $130 to my premium for 6 months. Just got my renewal and it went down to $123 for 6 months.


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> I just switched to Progressive. I pay about $150/month. 100/250 coverage with collision, comprehensive and road service. Included is my wife's car (just liability).
> 
> Remember rates can vary greatly depending on location.


Are your rideshare activities disclosed? I was going to use Progressive after getting a vin number from Fair so your input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Jadwiga Basecki said:


> Are your rideshare activities disclosed? I was going to use Progressive after getting a vin number from Fair so your input would be appreciated. Thanks!


Yes.
I do have ride share endorsement.


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Yes.
> I do have ride share endorsement.


Which state are you in?



Jadwiga Basecki said:


> Which state are you in?


Ok sorry I see you are in Illinois


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jadwiga Basecki said:


> Are your rideshare activities disclosed? I was going to use Progressive after getting a vin number from Fair so your input would be appreciated. Thanks!


Doesn't Fair include insurance? Since Fair is essentially a rental, why would any insurance company write a policy for a Fair vehicle? Maybe the Fair program is different in NY?


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

I just switched to Allstate with commercial insurance (not just ride-share insurance). I am in Illinois, 22 male. I created a sole proprietorship under my name to qualify for commercial.

Bought a 2005 Honda Pilot $111/6 months (100/300) liability only (value is only $3000) comp would've been $310/6 months.

Also put my 2018 Hyundai Elantra Sport on it as a backup to (when) the Honda fails (it has 215K), and can give me some time to find a different car. Adding that car added $444 full coverage (100/300).

Both cars allow for unlimited personal use as confirmed by the agent.

Total annual commercial insurance cost $555/6 months, previously with StateFarm (personal insurance) with Hyundai only for $976/6 months.



BigJohn said:


> Doesn't Fair include insurance? Since Fair is essentially a rental, why would any insurance company write a policy for a Fair vehicle?


Part of a fair rental includes normal insurance you're right. But maybe not commercial as required in NY. Which now that I think about it makes renting cars for RS in NY even more overpriced. Double-paying for insurance.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The best rates are with USAA, 60 a month for full cover rideshare. If you’re a vet check out USAA.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Minnesota the rideshare coverage adds $5/month to my coverage.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I just left Progressive because they dont have a ridesharing option in California.

Tried to get with Allstate due to attractive underwriting during periods 2 and 3. Immediately went into Allstate administrative purgatory... then to hell.

Landed at Mercury/AIS. Forbes calls them out as one of the best run companies in US. We will see.



peteyvavs said:


> The best rates are with USAA, 60 a month for full cover rideshare. If you're a vet check out USAA.


Wow. I'm tempted to join the army just to get that most attractive rate.

Hey, it worked out OK for Bill Murray in Stripes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

added rideshare it was raised to half million i think . only costed 23 dollars extra well worth it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> added rideshare it was raised to half million i think . only costed 23 dollars extra well worth it


Make sure you have uninsured motorists protection, there numerous drivers without insurance.


----------

